# Vintage HO and 1/24th Slot Car Swap Meet and Race



## tbolt (Jan 6, 2005)

Vintage HO and 1/24th Slot Car Swap Meet and Race 
March 26, 2011
12:00PM – 3:00PM

T.S.S. Hobbies
2055 Rawsonville Rd.
Belleville, MI 48111
734-487-8410
Come buy/sell/trade HO and 1/24th vintage slot cars and parts pre 1970 only, and even run them on the Ho & 1/24th road courses. If there is enough interest there will be eight Cox 1/24 Formula 1 cars available for an IROC style race. Several vintage enthusiasts will be present looking to discuss the formation of a SE Michigan vintage slot car group to organize future events, as well as talk about “the good old days!” The.Cost of tables is $5.00 per table. Open VINTAGE race is open 1 till 3PM Cost for track time is $5.00. There will be an open race on the HO tub track, Any further questions call TSS Hobbies 734 487-8410


----------



## dragman426 (Sep 10, 2008)

This Sat. March 26 2011 @ TSS hobbies The feature marquee, will be a tribute Jim Russell, of the Russkit company. We will be having a special race for all the Russkit cars. And yes, we want to see if anybody will bring out there Dual motor cars I.E. Lola T-70 & the Indy Lotus. Of course please bring any of your VINTAGE SLOTs


----------



## drag king (Aug 1, 2007)

I will be there! Please save me 2 tables.:thumbsup:


----------



## jack31abc (Oct 26, 2010)

*Lotus pics.*

Here some pics.


----------



## jack31abc (Oct 26, 2010)

Whats it worth.......FOR SALE!


----------

